# Kein Warmwasser! Hilfe O.o



## Kusarr (30. Juni 2015)

hallo,

ich hab echt n Problem gerade.
Wohne als Mieter bei nem Rentnerpaar. 
Jetz wollt ich vorhin so gegen 10e duschen ... aber da kommt nur arsch kaltes Wasser, selbst wenn ich komplett auf heiß stell. 

ähm .. ähm .. ich kann so echt ned duschen, das is nämlich echt sehr kalt ^^"

Kann man mir da i-wie helfen? ^^

nebenan steht der Boiler, hätte also zugang 
Bei dem steht aber auch, dass er nur 21°C hat .. das doch ned normal oder? Der Regler steht auf E ( Punkt, Stufe 1, stufe 2 und E gibts da)

hilfeeee


----------



## Aldeguerra (30. Juni 2015)

zeig mal ein foto vom boiler und vom regler usw.


----------



## Kusarr (30. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaub fast da is was kaputt ._.


----------



## HisN (30. Juni 2015)

Dann lassen den Vermieter das in Ordnung bringen


----------



## Kusarr (30. Juni 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Dann lassen den Vermieter das in Ordnung bringen



dann muss ich wohl bis morgen warten ... seufz


----------



## HisN (30. Juni 2015)

Ich würde glaub ich auch nicht bei 21° duschen wollen


----------



## Kusarr (30. Juni 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich würde glaub ich auch nicht bei 21° duschen wollen



hab ich aber grad .. oooh gott .. oooooh gott 
das war auf eine sehr grausame Art und Weise lustig eben ...

Noch NIE hab ich so kalt geduscht  
Noch NIE waren die Spiegel sowas von gar nich beschlagen nachm duschen  

Das waren definitiv unter 20°C .. nie wieder ^^


----------



## thunderofhate (30. Juni 2015)

Morgens geht das, aber vor dem Schlafen Totalausfall. 
Da bisse wieder wach wie nachm 4. Kaffee.


----------



## Rayken (30. Juni 2015)

Also E ist der Energiesparmodus, richtig Heiss wird das Wasser da nicht, eher Lauwarm, reicht um sich die Hände zu waschen


----------



## yingtao (30. Juni 2015)

Es muss nicht unbedingt was kaputt sein. Wer ist denn alles an den Boiler angeschlossen? Nur du oder auch noch andere Bewohner. Es kann gut sein dass das warme Wasser aus dem Boiler einfach aufgebraucht ist und jetzt erst wieder aufgeheizt werden muss. Das E steht für den Energiesparmodus wo das Wasser auf ca. 40°C erhitzt wird was zum Hände waschen reicht. Ich würde den Boiler ja auch Stufe 2 stellen wo das Wasser auf ca. 80°C erhitzt wird. Beim Duschen oder Hände waschen muss man das heiße Wasser dann nicht so stark aufdrehen, verbraucht aber natürlich etwas mehr Strom weil das Wasser im Boiler die ganze Zeit über auf ca.80°C gehalten wird.


----------



## Jeretxxo (30. Juni 2015)

Rayken schrieb:


> Also E ist der Energiesparmodus, richtig Heiss wird das Wasser da nicht, eher Lauwarm, reicht um sich die Hände zu waschen


 

Schon richtig, das ist die Energiesparstellung, aber auf der Stufe sollte das Wasser im Boiler etwa 60°C haben üblicherweise (auch um Keimbildung zu vermeiden). 
Aber fass mal 60°C heißes Wasser an, das ist alles andere als Lauwarm.


----------



## taks (30. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht die Sicherung draussen?


----------



## Cinnayum (30. Juni 2015)

40°C sind auch zum Duschen schon sehr heiß.
Das klingt albern, aber kleine Babys badet man in Körpertemperatur um 36-37°C. Darüber tun die sich schon weh.
Mit 40°C solltest du auch mehr als gut zurecht kommen.

Das klingt, als wäre gar nichts geheizt dort. Ist evtl. eine Zeitschaltuhr dran, die ab 21 Uhr abschaltet?

Auf 70°C+ heizt man die Kiste nur ab und zu hoch, um die Legionellen und anderes Mikrobengetier aus den Leitungen zu töten.


----------



## Chemenu (30. Juni 2015)

yingtao schrieb:


> Ich würde den Boiler ja auch Stufe 2 stellen wo das Wasser auf ca. 80°C erhitzt wird. Beim Duschen oder Hände waschen muss man das heiße Wasser dann nicht so stark aufdrehen, verbraucht aber natürlich etwas mehr Strom weil das Wasser im Boiler die ganze Zeit über auf ca.80°C gehalten wird.



80°C?  Was für eine üble Energieverschwendung. 

Der E-Modus sollte locker reichen, je nach Gerät sind das so um die 55 - 60°C.


----------



## Saguya (30. Juni 2015)

Ich kann es jedem empfehlen, morgens kalt zu duschen, dann beginnt der Tag schon recht gut  
und nein, das war nicht ironisch gemeint, mache das selbst


----------



## shadie (30. Juni 2015)

Saguya schrieb:


> Ich kann es jedem empfehlen, morgens kalt zu duschen, dann beginnt der Tag schon recht gut
> und nein, das war nicht ironisch gemeint, mache das selbst



Also ich wäre da ganz schön pissed wenn ich morgens kalt duschen müsste.

Da gehe ich lieber ne runde joggen um wach zu werden, bevor ich mich unter eiskaltes wasser stelle


----------

